# Suffixes



## ronanpoirier

Szia!
Well, I have a problem with some suffixes.
So anyone could tell me what's the suffix for "about"? I.E.: The books is *about* the city.

The suffix for "without"? I.E.: With or *without* you.

The suffix for "for"? I.E.: I am doing it *for* you.

The suffix for "until"? I.E.: Today I'll work *until *9 o'clock.

The suffix for "as far as"? I.E.: He will go *as far as* my house.

And could anyone tell me the meaning of these suffixes: _-ként, -ul/-ül, -képp_?

I knew it wouldn't be that easy to learn Hungarian by mylself.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## berty bee

In hungarian we use suffixes and postpositions in place of prepositions. There aren't any prepositions in hungarian.

1. The books is about the city. = A városról szóló könyv. 
(In this case we translate 'about' as an expression. The equivalent of about is -ról or-ről (suffix).

Other example: What can you say about this ? = Mit tud erről mondani ?                               
this = ez ; about this = erről)

2. With or without you. = Veled vagy nélküled.
with =  -val or -vel (suffix); without = nélkül (postposition)
Other more comrehensible example: Do you get the pizza with or without ketchup ? = Ketchuppal vagy ketchup nélkül kéri a pizzát ?

3. I am doing it for you. = Érted teszem. (you = te, for you = érted)
 for = -ért  (suffix)

4. Today I'll work until 9 o'clock. = Ma kilenc óráig fogok dolgozni. Or: Ma kilencig fogok dolgozni. (9 = kilenc ; óra = clock)
until =  -ig (suffix)

5.  He will go as far as my house. = A házamig fog menni. (my house = házam)
as far as = -ig (suffix)

6. He was employed as engineer. = Mérnökként alkalmazták. (engineer = mérnök; as engineer = mérnökként)
 as = -ként (suffix)

7. for example = például (example = példa)
for = -ul or -ül (suffix)

8. -képp = -ként (suffix)  == as, for 
Example: Eképp or eként == so
                as beginner == kezdőként

Remark: if you try to understand the usage of suffixes, as first approach, please take examples without personal pronouns because the formation of the forms of personal pronouns with suffixes is irregular.


----------



## ronanpoirier

Köszönöm!!!!

I was confused. I know the basics of the grammar. It is not that complicated. The hard thing is to remember the words since mostly of them are completely different from my mother tongue! And there are  A LOT of suffixes and pospositions to remember and there are also those postpositions with 3-ways distinction!!! :-S like _alól/alá/alatt _but I get it 

Thanks again!


----------

